# 13 s on a 74 glasshouse house



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

my club member has a set and i dont know if they will clear the drum in the back?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i'm pretty sure they will clear the rear, but not too sure about clearing the caliper in front.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

theres tons of them all on 13's in the glass house fest


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

they will fit, but you would either have to get one inch spacers with the second set of studs or really grind down the caliper.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 10 2008, 05:02 PM~9661497
> *they will fit, but you would either have to get  one inch spacers with the second set of studs or really grind down the caliper.
> *


with one inch spacers there wont be enough stud ?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 10 2008, 08:10 PM~9661578
> *with one inch spacers there wont be enough stud ?
> *


get longer studs cousin :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Or put 80's Caprice spindles on it, 11 inch rotors you don't need any spacers.


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

I GOT SOME 14X6 ZENITH'S FOR MY 75 GLASSHOUSE NO RUBBING ON THE SKIRTS OR FUNKY ASS spacers.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 10 2008, 06:10 PM~9661578
> *with one inch spacers there wont be enough stud ?
> *


i think he was talking about the ones that you bolt on and have studs on them. they are about 1" thick. but i think that would look a little odd. just grind them down or switch them out for the 80's ones like yetti said.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 05:45 PM~9661972
> *Or put 80's Caprice spindles on it, 11 inch rotors you don't need any spacers.
> *


good lookin nefew!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I DONT REALLY WANT TO GRIND BECAUSE I RIDE ON THE WAY WAY IN MY HOUSE ! IS THAT SHIT SAFE ?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

just get adapters from 5on.43/4 to 5 on 4.3/3 will fit no problem


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 10 2008, 09:15 PM~9664292
> *just get adapters from 5on.43/4 to 5 on 4.3/3 will fit no problem
> *


ARE THESE WIRE WHEEL ADAPTERS? AND FROM WHERE


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 10 2008, 09:28 PM~9664459
> *ARE THESE WIRE WHEEL ADAPTERS? AND FROM WHERE
> *


no just billet adapters you should be able to order them through any wheel shop or i can sell them to you i just put a set of 88 spks on 76 glasshouse no grinding req.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 10 2008, 09:28 PM~9664459
> *ARE THESE WIRE WHEEL ADAPTERS? AND FROM WHERE
> *


no just billet adapters you should be able to order them through any wheel shop or i can sell them to you i just put a set of 88 spks on 76 glasshouse no grinding req.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 10 2008, 06:51 PM~9662050
> *I GOT SOME 14X6 ZENITH'S FOR MY 75 GLASSHOUSE NO RUBBING ON THE SKIRTS OR FUNKY ASS spacers.
> *


FUNKY ASS offset


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 10 2008, 10:11 PM~9664932
> *FUNKY ASS offset
> *


X2


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

ITS ALL GOOD I JUST LIKE MY SHIT TO RIDE SMOOTH :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 12:11 AM~9664932
> *FUNKY ASS offset
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 11 2008, 09:55 AM~9665554
> *  ITS ALL GOOD I JUST LIKE MY SHIT TO RIDE SMOOTH  :biggrin:
> *



with skirts in the back  :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 07:11 AM~9664932
> *FUNKY ASS offset
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 11 2008, 12:37 AM~9665664
> *with skirts in the back  :thumbsup:
> *


just do it rite and narrow the rearend and run rev 13x7 all day!


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 10 2008, 06:10 PM~9661578
> *with one inch spacers there wont be enough stud ?
> *


just get some of thes spacers homie, you wont even tell they are on there......


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 10 2008, 06:02 PM~9661497
> *they will fit, but you would either have to get  one inch spacers with the second set of studs or really grind down the caliper.
> *


Grind the calipers and use 1/4 inch spacers :thumbsup:,Ive done it to a friends ride.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 11 2008, 12:11 AM~9664932
> *FUNKY ASS offset
> *


i HAVE A SET OF 14X6 DAYTONS, THEY DONT LOOK MUCH DIFFERENT THAN THE 7'S


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 11 2008, 03:07 PM~9670143
> *just get some of thes spacers homie, you wont even tell they are on there......
> 
> 
> ...


exactly what i was talking about


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 11 2008, 04:08 PM~9670157
> *Grind the calipers and use 1/4 inch spacers :thumbsup:,Ive done it to a friends ride.
> *



thats all you need to do...don't waste your money on stupid billet spacers..


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 07:34 PM~9671274
> *i HAVE A SET OF 14X6 DAYTONS, THEY DONT LOOK MUCH DIFFERENT THAN THE 7'S
> *


 :thumbsup: good looking out skim


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

14x6 slap them on and go !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo+Jan 11 2008, 12:55 AM~9665554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14x7 72 spoke daytons,, with skirts. driving it 75-80 mph on the freeway tomorrow out to sacramento :biggrin: oh, and 4 people in the car.


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 12 2008, 01:57 PM~9676318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 12 2008, 01:57 PM~9676318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That look's clean homie any close up pics of the rear wheels .


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 13 2008, 05:36 PM~9684054
> *:biggrin:  THANKS HOMIE
> *



:biggrin: need to post some fresh pics in the 'glasshouse fest'


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jan 14 2008, 12:41 AM~9688018
> *That look's clean homie any close up pics of the rear wheels .
> *


 :biggrin: ILL GET SOME UP SOON THANKS


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 14 2008, 02:17 AM~9688734
> *:biggrin: need to post some fresh pics in the 'glasshouse fest'
> *


WILL DO :thumbsup:


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

13 x7 88 spoke ds spacer in front rear no problem


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 11 2008, 03:07 PM~9670143
> *just get some of thes spacers homie, you wont even tell they are on there......
> 
> 
> ...


where you buy these at homeboy


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 3 2008, 07:28 AM~10322382
> *where you buy these at homeboy
> *



x2 and how thick are they exactly?


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

so with 1/4 spacers, you can run 13x7's all around with skirts?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 7 2009, 02:24 AM~15290295
> *so with 1/4 spacers, you can run 13x7's all around with skirts?
> *


Depends on what brand of 13s and how low it sits in the rear


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 10 2008, 10:15 PM~9664292
> *just get adapters from 5on.43/4 to 5 on 4.3/3 will fit no problem
> *











ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO ORDER THESE AND WHAT SIZE THEY ARE FOR A 76 GLASS?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Wife's ride....13 x 7s. 1/4" spacers and a little grinding on the calipers.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 11 2008, 01:37 AM~9665664
> *13x7 with skirts in the back  :thumbsup:
> *


fixed


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 11 2008, 04:07 PM~9670143
> *just get some of thes spacers homie, you wont even tell they are on there......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: GARBAGE


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 06:45 PM~9661972
> *Or put 80's Caprice spindles on it, 11 inch rotors you don't need any spacers.
> *


anybody know if you use the whole assembly when doin this swap? rotor,caliper,backing plate? any other mods need to be done ? all help appreciated thanks :biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

13"ROADSTARS ON A 74 GLASSHOUSE GRIND 1/2" OFF FRONT CALIPERS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

13x7 Daytons, 96 SS Impala rear end with factory disc (shorter than the stock rear end) on DirtySanchez glass house, I had to grind just a little off the caliper in the rear and about 1/2 an inch off the front.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2010, 04:17 AM~19181015
> *13x7 Daytons, 96 SS Impala rear end with factory disc (shorter than the stock rear end)  on DirtySanchez glass house, I had to grind just a little off the caliper in the rear and about 1/2 an inch off the front.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the 411  I will have to do my homework on how to do this to a 68.


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 21 2010, 11:06 AM~19124240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spring town tires in vallejo just bought 4 my 76 glass


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

grind them down


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

13 x 7's


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_IafcOl7kuxQ/TJagoOp7...24/_MG_1341.JPG


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 12:50 PM~19175617
> *anybody know if you use the whole assembly when doin this swap? rotor,caliper,backing plate? any other mods need to be done ? all help appreciated thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Just go 2 the junk yard bust the ball joints and take everything :biggrin: and swap n go. Oh and replace brakes if need to.


----------

